# New theater/media room



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

Wanting to build a fireplace with big screen TV over it , then three feet in front of that , a slot in the ceiling in which the 12’ screen comes down through to hide everything and watch movies. Can you split the output on a receiver (one to tv, one to projector )without losing quality


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes...
Option 1:
You can buy a HDMI splitter or switcher for that purpose. I would check the reviews on them, and see which one works best for you. I would go for one that supports 4k even if you only watch 1080p. 

Option 2: Use 2 zones on your AVR too with one going to the projector, and the other going to the tv. I am currently using 1 TV, but in the future will be doing a tv/projector like you are too. What I have done so far is run the HDMI ARC cable from the ARC supported jack on my tv to my AVP, and that way I can use the sources in my TV or the preamp and all the channels are utilized whether they are on the tv or preamp.
What You Will do is set the zone 2 to the same input as the main zone when you want to watch something on the projector. If you want to watch something from the tv on the projector you do this... set the zone 2 to the ARC input from the tv, and turn the PICTURE off on the tv, do not turn off the tv. Now you can watch anything hooked up to the tv on your projector, and your audio is going to the main zone which is all your audio channels. 

I hope you can understand what I am saying. I know this will work and you will not lose any quality of audio or video since it is all done through your AVR.


----------



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks, I’m not up on all the terminology, but as long as I have a path to follow a can figure things out. Like I don’t know what an Arc cable is.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eric Evans said:


> Thanks, I’m not up on all the terminology, but as long as I have a path to follow a can figure things out. Like I don’t know what an Arc cable is.


I am not sure it is a special cable, but it is a cable that will send the signal in both directions. Look in your manual for your AVR, and TV, and see I'df they both have this feature. I believe if your AVR or TV were made in the last few years they will have it.

Here is some info on HDMI ARC...
https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hdmi-arc-explained-works-care/

Feel free to ask questions, and I will try to help you out.


----------



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks, very information.


----------



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a 1000w Onkyo 7.1 . I’m using the tower speakers and hang on speakers and powered front emitting sub. When I drywall the space I want to get flush speakers. I will have to put the rear speakers in the back because of a doorway, would it be best to put the Mid speakers in the ceiling instead of the wall. The room will not always be for the theater and used socially watching the TV. Did know if speaker placement would make the experience better.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Eric Evans said:


> Wanting to build a fireplace with big screen TV over it , then three feet in front of that , a slot in the ceiling in which the 12’ screen comes down through to hide everything and watch movies. Can you split the output on a receiver (one to tv, one to projector )without losing quality


Yes , several High end receivers have Dual HDMI Output...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eric Evans said:


> I have a 1000w Onkyo 7.1 . I’m using the tower speakers and hang on speakers and powered front emitting sub. When I drywall the space I want to get flush speakers. I will have to put the rear speakers in the back because of a doorway, would it be best to put the Mid speakers in the ceiling instead of the wall. The room will not always be for the theater and used socially watching the TV. Did know if speaker placement would make the experience better.


Placement can affect the experience IMO. Mid speakers...are you doing a 7 channels setup? You could pre plan now for Atmos, and put a pair or 2 in the ceiling for down the road too. 
One thing you might want to look at while you are getting ready... you can get bookshelf speakers for your surrounds, and make a box in the wall for your speakers to rest in flush. This way if you ever sell the house you have nooks that people can use however they like.


Here is some info on setting up your theater speakers... http://www.dolby.com/us/en/technolo...tmos-home-theater-installation-guidelines.pdf


----------



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

It is a 7.1 system HTR791 Onkyo, but I want to switch to flush mount. They are just hanging on a screw in the blocks today. I am undecided about drywalling the whole ceiling , but will have a two foot soffit around the room if I don’t. If I did put the Mid’s in the ceiling I would have to watch the height because of the pvc waste pipe. I saw angled speakers but didn’t know if they would improve the quality of the experience. Since the room is 28’ deep. I probably should of purchased a 9.1 to help with the length of the room.


----------



## Boze (Jan 23, 2019)

It's not a special cable, it's an HDMI cable but your AVR will have an HDMI input that is labeled ARC. Like he was saying, the smart TV's 3 years or newer will have this feature, maybe 4 years old, not sure about that.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eric Evans said:


> It is a 7.1 system HTR791 Onkyo, but I want to switch to flush mount. They are just hanging on a screw in the blocks today. I am undecided about drywalling the whole ceiling , but will have a two foot soffit around the room if I don’t. If I did put the Mid’s in the ceiling I would have to watch the height because of the pvc waste pipe. I saw angled speakers but didn’t know if they would improve the quality of the experience. Since the room is 28’ deep. I probably should of purchased a 9.1 to help with the length of the room.


I use JBL 8340a speakers for my heights mounted on the walls. I used them in my last HT for 4 surrounds, and I used the 8320s for my Atmos channels (I had a special hinged bracket made for the 8320s so they were firing straight down). They are angled at 30 degrees I think, but you can mod the brackets for a different angle if needed too.


----------



## Eric Evans (Jan 17, 2019)

Can you explain more about Atmos? Is that two of the speakers, a brand or a position in the ceiling? Is it not part of the 7.1?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Eric Evans said:


> It is a 7.1 system HTR791 Onkyo, but I want to switch to flush mount. They are just hanging on a screw in the blocks today. I am undecided about drywalling the whole ceiling , but will have a two foot soffit around the room if I don’t. If I did put the Mid’s in the ceiling I would have to watch the height because of the pvc waste pipe. I saw angled speakers but didn’t know if they would improve the quality of the experience. Since the room is 28’ deep. I probably should of purchased a 9.1 to help with the length of the room.


Hi Eric , Yes an angled In-ceiling makes a significant difference - I use the ELURA 8LCR in all my installations and I have them as ATMOS channels in my theater....SQ is very hard to beat


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eric Evans said:


> Can you explain more about Atmos? Is that two of the speakers, a brand or a position in the ceiling? Is it not part of the 7.1?


Atmos is additional speakers from a 5.1, 7.1, etc. setup. It is usually 2 or 4 speakers mounted on the ceiling or walls. You need to have a AVR or AVP that supports Atmos to utilize the height channels. There are a lot of movies out there now that are using Atmos, and some that use Auro3d (not as many movies use Auro3d in the USA, but is more popular in Europe). If you go to a local Theater check out Atmos, and you will see the ceiling speakers. Some movies use the channels very little though, but when they are used it can be quite nice.


----------

